

A Long Interview with Path CEO Dave Morin - mixmasteralan
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2012/12/20/a-long-interview-with-path-ceo-dave-morin/?single_page=true

======
tarr11
There are some interesting tidbits in this interview:

\- Path has 5M registered users

\- Release mobile apps like web apps will get you burned

\- Path is big amongst VCs, celebs and "sophisticated internet users"

\- A few people use Path for weird stuff like sharing real estate photos with
clients and art dealers

\- Looking at Facebook for app usage data is off "by a factor of 4"

\- If you get 10 of your friends in a social network, they are likely to stay.

